# Injured Leg - Scratch & Bleeding



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Sometime between this afternoon and fifteen minutes ago, one of my froglets seems to have injured itself. There is a scratch on its left thigh leading up toward the torso/pelvis, and blood pooling around it. It is bright red so I believe it happened recently, and perhaps hasn't began healing itself yet. There shouldn't be anything sharp in the tank, so I believe it may have cut itself on the side of its favorite bromeliad as it scurried off at the sight of me. It seems to be traveling on the ground fine, but it missed a jump to a neighboring bromeliad for the first time (that I've seen) and fell; this makes me wonder if its balance may be a little off because of the injury.










I have just sent an e-mail to Dr. Frye with an attached image and the same description I'm leaving here. I'm more curious about if anyone else has had something similar happen, and if it should be cause for alarm. I'm not sure what the risk of infection is like to them (as opposed to humans) and what the routine reaction to treating it should be. In this situation I would think leaving it alone may be best, and let it heal up on its own. It's still hunting for flies around the vivarium, and otherwise seems fine to me.

I am already guessing some (if not many) may suggest to move it into its own enclosure while it heals, but I for one don't want to injure it more in the process; let alone, trying to catch it in a cup would be near impossible with all the plants/decor in the way.

Please, any comments or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!

Edit: Just caught another picture of it. The bleeding has stopped (and it cleaned itself somehow); the cut was smaller than I thought but still deserves some attention I think.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I think just misting him to keep it clean should be fine and keeping Dr. Frye updated on his progress for the next week is a good idea, too. 
If it doesn't heal or he shows other symptoms, like lethargy or poor mobility, call Dr. Frye right away.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I saw an article on basic frog first aid on a different forum. I will pm you the link. Don't want to post it here as I don't know if the moderators would frown on that. Anybody else who wants it is free to pm me. Basically it states that you should put ordinary neosporin on it.

An easy way to catch a frog is with a long clear tube. Like the clear tube with a red candy cane top that M & Ms come in at Christmas. They don't seem to see it coming.
Doug


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, both of you.

I'm grateful to say I probably don't have to intervene with anything. After feeding this morning I saw it up and about, with no injury in sight. (I had to double check if that was the right froglet! Haha)










What I did notice is my molding feed station banana covered in blood, which I think it may have used to clean itself. I'll remove it, and spray down the area, and hope there's no signs of infection in the near future.


----------

